# 10/10



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

00/10

J/K

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Gail's top is very see thru :yum:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - And that's the bottom line.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao

10/10


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7/10 and stuff.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

omg thats from Bruce Almighty!!

100000000000/10 

Edit;

Dammit..10/10. South Park reference is great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10. Fuck Punk.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

wat @ hannah.

0/10 You suck. @WWF


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

And @ Pink Eye.

You know like that South Park episode were Kenny dies and he comes back to life and bites those people and everyone gets Pink Eye.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10. I don't like seeing that shit every time I scroll down the page.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Potato/10


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 @ Postage.



Hannah Laree said:


> 10/10
> 
> And @ Pink Eye.
> 
> You know like that South Park episode were Kenny dies and he comes back to life and bites those people and everyone gets Pink Eye.


Yea I know now, didn't know it was called that.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Yeah thats were i thought you got it from, maybe not, but thats what came to mind 

'I don't like seeing that shit every time I scroll down the page.'

Get over it, whatever the hell you're complaining at, no one cares.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

idk/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

That's my banner/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - For Scarface


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7.7645 / 10.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1/10 yeauredrite

norly 8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

*10/10 ~ Great scene :happy:*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 even though Punk is in there


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

00/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Braves are winning the world sries this year.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - I believe The Yankees are winning it this year


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Yankees suck.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

lol Phillies.

0/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Ice'D (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Cena 00/00


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10

Yankees > Phillies btw


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Phillies won last year 

00/00


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Fluke 

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Braves > Yankees.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Nice Joke Swagg :lmao

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

00000

sory man i am not fan of her


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Superwoman


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10
Tisdale is hot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

2/10 .


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7/10.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for the avy

00000 for the sig


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Super duper awesome banner!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 ~ Now this is better


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6/10.


----------



## H20ver (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Amazing


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for the avy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

Mickie ftw.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Agreed ^^

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Cena :happy:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Ewwww Candice 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Jeff :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10

Fuck the Phillies, though.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Dont be mad that they beat TB.

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Braves > ALL :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Yankees > Braves


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Braves > Yankess


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

Maryse, FTW!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

>:0)


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10, for Jeffrey.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Candice > Mickie though


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

^ :table:

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10. 

Melinaaaa.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

100/100.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8.9999999999999999999999/10


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

*Simply 10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Gina Carano.

Not Rating the Under 18 Sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

I hope Ashley comes back. She could beat Melina and make the pic in my Avy actually happen :happy:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Stratus™ said:


> 10/10.
> 
> I hope Ashley comes back. She could beat Melina and make the pic in my Avy actually happen :happy:


You need to stop living in fantasy land homie.:no:

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Man that's a great HBK gif.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1000/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Mickie :yum:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Mickie is so fine.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

100/10

HBK > all


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Lita ftw.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - For Gina.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1,000,000/1,000,000


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Nice Melina banner. 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Melina is, uh very... flexible. Wonder where she gets her training. Giggidy.  9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Christian's finisher > Candice's finisher lol


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10. Awesome HBK gif.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - MVP ftw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

MnM back on Smackdown 10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Cant wait for Candice to own Melina on SD


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Stratus™ said:


> 10/10
> 
> Cant wait for Candice to own Melina on SD


Every time I try to like Candice the littlest you go and spoil it.

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10. Melina = win.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Gina


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

11/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

11/10


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

100/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 anyday of the week


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 i guess


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Avatar alone is 11/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Maria :yum: 100/100


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

∞/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0 for Cena :side:

10 for Morrison


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

∞/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1,000,000/1,000,000


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Angelina = next KO Champ

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10
Candice = Next Womens Champ


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

I don't know. I'm not really feeling this one. 

I'm tempted to give it 2 sprinkles out of 5


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Wife #2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :table::gun:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Again, that avatar = :yum: 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Never been nuts about Vida... but I am an ass man in the end  8.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10
Candice >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Vida


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Damn Maryse is all over this forum.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Daffney FTW!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Angelina > Velvet

10/10 anyway


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

That Banner is sweet, i love the border.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Candice > Mickie


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao

Mickie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Candice >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Melina >>>>>>>>>>>> Gail Kim :argh:

10/10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10

That's disgusting Nick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Hey, it says its wrong, just plain worng. Be thankful that i didn't make a new one using that with the bottom line being "but it feels so right" ;D

10/10, still :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 ;D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Medo i miss your Mickie Banners 

10/10 anyways


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

I just changed it yesterday 


10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10
Candice > Vida


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Who's Candice ? ohh yea the injuried botcha diva


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:no:

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Maryse :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Angelina ftw!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Kristal :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Melina >>>>> Candice,Maria,Maryse


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

I made that Maryse gif

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Swagg said:


> 10/10 - Melina >>>>> Candice,Maria,Maryse


:lmao

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

btw, Melina > Candice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Ashley & Candice > Vida & Mickie


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Who's Candice and Ashley ?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - I love the Kelly avy.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10 or 10/10.

I don't know, I don't rate good with these. It only matters if I like what I see. -_-


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Gina


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10. King, Double A and Titus = Awesome


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 ~ :lmao at the guy on the right


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Meh... GIF is _okay_ I guess  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 
Cena > HBK


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

the easist 10 i have ever given10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Gina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8.3/10, and I'm being generous.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

11/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.75/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7/10.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10 for the kill alone, I mean sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao

1000000/10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10? Nick you suck.

8/10 ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

I suck? Ouch 

5/10 for you now ;D


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10 ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

stop trolling the thread with that nonsense Hannah :side:

9/10 :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Isn't this a spam section anyways ;D

10/10 just because i'm nice to you and stuff


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Mickie 

10000000/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

*100000000000000000000/10*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10. Shes hot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Tinypic image gone, but 10/10 for Owen


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for my Layla :yum:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

4/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Your usertitle sucks 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

00/00


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for Maryse.

But Orton is awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

00/00


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Great banner.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 WIFEY :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Stratus™ said:


> 10/10 WIFEY :side:


:gun:

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 ~ Beyonce :yum:


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Instant 10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

N/A Since no one in your sig is over 18


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

5/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10. 

Is that Hayden in your sig too?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Rated-HBK™ said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Is that Hayden in your sig too?


Yes sir.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

5/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10 Now thas what I'm talking about.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

How can anything be better than Candice? 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

More of a Kelly Rowland guy 9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 BOOBS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :agree:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

00/00


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao Braden Walker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Beyonce :yum:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Gail Kim >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Maryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

MARYSE~~~!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Ah Maryse 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Mickie & Christian :happy:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Candice >>> Gail


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Lita, for sure! 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Agreed!

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for my Wifey Beyonce


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Stratus™ said:


> 10/10 for my Wifey Beyonce


You wildin' homie.


10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Tinypic'd/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Melina>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Candice


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8.5/10 Sorry--I'm a Kelly guy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Gail Kim >>>>>>>>>>> Candice


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Swagg said:


> 10/10 - Gail Kim >>>>>>>>>>> Candice


:lmao :lmao :lmao


10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

You know that's the truth.

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Candice >>> Mickie and Gail :happy:

Now, Thats the Truth Swagg


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao Them drugs is killing your brain.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

oh and Ashlee Simpson > Beyonce 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Now I know your smoking that shit. Seriously it's not good for you.

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Lita > All


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

<3


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

ten/ten


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Ten out of ten.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10...


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8.5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Jessica > Ashlee

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Damn hot sig. Who is Torrie pinning?


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

she's pinning Jackie Gayda

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - They need to have a bra & panties match once and awhile. Oh my bad WWE is PG now.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Yup that sucks that wwe is now PG. I miss Bra & Panties Matches.

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Does it matter who she's pinning?  10/10


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 

Because I made them.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Gee, what a nice avatar  9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

GIF Master 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 i guess


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Wow, it's that swell-looking avatar again  10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Yea. Whoever made that Avy is just awesome 

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Do tell me more of this wonderful individual  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 yummy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - The best.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

I dont see Candice anywhere 

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - I saved that gif in your sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10... hmmm... who is that in your avatar Fab?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

That's Kim Kardashian.

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Ohshit.

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Great avy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Thanks 

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8.25/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Mickie > Melissa :side:

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Candice >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mickie and Melissa 

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Stratus™ said:


> Candice >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mickie and Melissa
> 
> 10/10


Seriously dude you should be ban for just thinking some shit like that.

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 even though you have a gif of Melina hurting Candice :no:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.75/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 just for the sig.

:side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

What a whore. I bet she'd go gay for Mickie James.

10/10 :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for the Hardy Avy


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Booo Maria!

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Maria > Mickie :side:

10/10


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

Maria wins.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10.

:argh:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Damn he really is bringing the sexy back to Germany. :side:


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1/10.

I wouldn't hit it.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

That's fucking sexy.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Punk Sucks but ill give it a 10/10 Since Jericho is in the Sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10, simply for the blurriness of the avatar.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Melina > Candice 

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Good one :lmao

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Its the truth and you know it 
10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



DMC said:


> Melina > Candice
> 
> 10/10.


Smart man.

10/10


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

2 of my favs


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 i guess


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

You have know chioce.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

You should put Candice in your sig since we both know shes 1000000000x Better 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

That's not even possible.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

That Gif of Melina doing a Neckbreaker on Candice is just :no:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

3/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6.25/10...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7/10.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10.

How dare you rate Mickie 9/10.


And yes Nick, totally worth it. How did you get hold of my pic btw?! Did you save it? :argh:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

* -10/10

Jeff is horrible. *


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10 ;D

Jeff >> Jericho and Morrison.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 

Yeah I'd go gay. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6/10



Hannah Laree said:


> And yes Nick, totally worth it. How did you get hold of my pic btw?! Did you save it? :argh:


You posted it in a rant. Then i saved it :side: ;D


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10

Shocking. :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Sticksy said:


> You posted it in a rant. Then i saved it :side: ;D


I only posted it because people thought i was a guy!



0/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

>:0)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Maryse :happy:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

Jeff + Candice = Awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Cool Avy/sig out of 10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000/10


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Postage stole mine & Seb's gimmick from last year/10

That asshole.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Preach!

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10
__

10



Certs said:


> Postage stole mine & Seb's gimmick from last year/10
> 
> That asshole.


Yeah, well I requested one and neither of you did it so in a fit of rage I decided to do my own line and to be honest they are much sexier and interesting to look at then the ones you two made. ;D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Megan Fox :yum: 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Wow! Who made those GIFs?  10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Some guy I can't remember the name tho

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

He's got fantastic taste and glorious talent  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

100000000/10 - I seriously love your sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :agree:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1000000000/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10 for Punk 
10/10 for Megan Fox :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 but Cena > Morrison though


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Mickie > Candice, Cena, Kelly Kelly.

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Kanyezze


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Nice ass, better than the front of Mickie. :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

F'off Matt.

100000000000000000000/10 for Stratus even though you didn't post above me :argh:

10/10 for whats his name.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Well it does have Maryse in.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000000000000000000000/10!!!


Mickie > your favorite Diva


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Shes still not better than Candice or Kelly


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao Good One.

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Just thought i'd point out that you made a mistake in your usertitle. Im pretty sure its supposed to say Cena > Morrison :happy:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

No, there is no mistake, but I think yours has a mistake.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000000/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for my Wifey Mickie


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 ~ Yea your wife! what an ass! 






j/k <3


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Great banner.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1000/10 ~ Ohh Mickie you're so fine


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

ZERO!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*


10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

000000

:evil:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 

I'm feeling generous because Hannah made it. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

100000/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Much better without Punk


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Love those guys. Fuck women. :side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

5/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

5/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Velvet :yum:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10, not really into Michelle.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

IDRC/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

7/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

1000/10 just for the avy.

10/10 for the sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for my Wife Mickie


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 can't go wrong with Mickie.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.04/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

well another 10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10 not to into Melina.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Nice GIF  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 mmmm Beyonce.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10

...


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Wifey :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

btw, Mickie James > all


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

:lmao

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for the avy

5/10 for the man in your sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Beth > Mickie 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

^ Any gay will agree with you Stratus 

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 for the avy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.

I changed it just for you, Medo.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10. 

>:0D


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

that's a 9/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

MICKIE 

10000000/10!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

for the location.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - I can't believe last night was the final episode of Scrubs.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Network is negotiating for another season, with core cast members returning either has regulars or sporadic guest stars 9.25/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## CMPUNK35672 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

0/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Scrubs :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

6/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*



Sticksy said:


> 6/10.


I wasn't expecting a 6 tbh.

10/10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

oooh, gif changed, now its an 8.5/10 close shot of boobs is pretty win but its melina so :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10

Pretty win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 - Kelly vs Melissa would be pretty epic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 :agree:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10 Daffney :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

MICKIE!

1000/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10000/10

:agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Candice, Kelly & Michelle > Mickie 

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

Lita & Trish > all  10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10





































Mickie > all


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

100/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Rate Avatar/Banner*

10/10


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

TEN/TEN


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10 etc.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

what a shit thread


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

^

are you seriously serious?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

VERY SRS


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

WWF said:


> 10/10


liek your face.

ownt.:hmm:
sexy face

Also 9.948/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I think its absolutely GOLD~!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

QUIT RUINING THE 10/10'S. 

10/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll do whatever like Mr Brandon~!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10s


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10.0/10.0


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

9/10..owait 10/10 added up my scoring system wrong.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

What the FUCK?!


X/X


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

2/10. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao at Hannah's comment in your sig.

10/10 That's funny.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Angelina 

10/10!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

0/0 :no:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

That's mean :argh:

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

For a moment I thought oh my god no Mickie in Hannah's sig, then I looked again low and behold Mickie is still in there, she's just taking a backseat to the Kelly Kelly 'wrestling' show. :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10

Yeah, that convo owned.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

1000/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

0/10.

I went there


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

both can share a 6/10


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

***1/4


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hannah's sig made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Certs, would I be cool if I showed off an MSN quote in my sig that no-one cares about?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think so, no. Who are we referring to?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I was generalizing.

Damn. l want to be a cool kid like people who go to parties just so they can show off their pictures on MySpace.

FUCK

edit: TEN OUT OF TEN btw


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

10/10 

I see an MSN reference on the previous page, I laughed a little.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10



shut up seb said:


> Hey Certs, would I be cool if I showed off an MSN quote in my sig that no-one cares about?



Wait didn't you have a fake quote from msn, from Hannah in your sig a few weeks back?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What....

Oh yea 10/10


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Swagg said:


> What....
> 
> Oh yea 10/10


thanks man 10/10 4 u 2



Queen Enigma said:


> Wait didn't you have a fake quote from msn, from Hannah in your sig a few weeks back?


Yeah and I was making the same point with that as I am now.

10/10 tho


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Really? I don't think you were, whatever floats your boat though Seb. We all know being cool on a wrestling forum mean's everything to you, sooo carry on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought the nature of the quote made that obvious. Maybe I overestimated your common sense.

1000000000/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

10/10 @ all your banners/avys. Self Confidence will rise I'm sure.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Well I could go back and look through the whole T4 thread and see how that quote came about but I'm not going to. As I remember from that convo though quite a few people were sporting msn convo's in their sigs from Hannah. Now if anyone else had put what you put in their sigs, I would say yeah maybe you were trying to make a point, but having seen how you act and post on this forum, I'm pretty sure the only reason you did it was to fit in with the conversation that was happening in that thread, to try and look cool. 

Now I maybe well off base here, but lol no you really are that sad and pathetic, so I think I'm pretty spot on tbf.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah wtf srs what is up with everybody having a quote of hannah on MSN srs wtf? 8*D


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

For only being here 6 months or so, its pretty remarkable how over Hannah is. If I may be honest here for a second. 

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

I found the quote funny, and my Kennedy sig a little boring so I changed it. Oh noes big deal. :argh:

You not owning people on msn today, Es? :side:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

4/10 seeing as I never got into scrubs so I can't appreciate it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I want one of those. And I'm not talking about the drink.

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Err yeah anyway :argh:

10/10


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

10/10


woot.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

You on fifa, yet?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

0/10.

No. But I will be very shortly.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Queen Enigma said:


> 10/10
> 
> Well I could go back and look through the whole T4 thread and see how that quote came about but I'm not going to. As I remember from that convo though quite a few people were sporting msn convo's in their sigs from Hannah. Now if anyone else had put what you put in their sigs, I would say yeah maybe you were trying to make a point, but having seen how you act and post on this forum, I'm pretty sure the only reason you did it was to fit in with the conversation that was happening in that thread, to try and look cool.
> 
> Now I maybe well off base here, but lol no you really are that sad and pathetic, so I think I'm pretty spot on tbf.


I said at the time I put it in my sig to mock all the people who put the quotes in their sig. I had never even spoken to her on MSN. I thought anyone with a few brain cells could have worked that out, especially with what was in the quote - regardless of me having to point it out, but w/e. The people who had the quotes in their sig aren't active T4 posters anyway iirc.

Fit in with who? CBR? lololol :lmao

^^^ 10/10


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks man

10/10 for u 2. Brandon OWNS.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10 cause it's The Simpsons.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BOO URNS

Gif is piss poor quality but b/c I don't want to be condemned - 10/10 imo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah it's bad qoulity, but meh.
10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> I said at the time I put it in my sig to mock all the people who put the quotes in their sig. I had never even spoken to her on MSN. I thought anyone with a few brain cells could have worked that out, especially with what was in the quote - regardless of me having to point it out, but w/e. The people who had the quotes in their sig aren't active T4 posters anyway iirc.
> 
> Fit in with who? CBR? lololol :lmao
> 
> ^^^ 10/10


10/10

Who said you'd spoken to her before that? I didn't, I know you hadn't, although you did after you put that in your sig. 

Now lets move onto the funny part, firstly why the fuck do you care what people have in their sigs? why is this some kind of big issue to you? is your life that empty that you need to bitch and complain about what someone has in their sig? Please tell me, because I'm at a loss as to why such a little thing is such a big issue to you, I really am.

Secondly the people that had the quotes in their sig arn't active in T4, strange that pretty sure Nick is one of the most active posters in there and is one of the people that had/has a Hannah quote in his sig. I've also seen Postage & Lostfan with the quotes and I'm sure I've seen others.

Thirdly you claim to have put it in to mock people, nice going you put a fake quote in your sig to mock people, well done, you're really cool, refer to my previous point why do you care? 

CBR? nothing to do with me, if he wants to put something in his sig more power to him.

Question remains who are you trying to impress with your act on this forum? That's what I'd like to know, it seems to be your life, and thats just sad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10. why anybody would care what someone had in their sig is beyond me.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:lmao at how Engima goes great lengths to argue nothing. Seb is just as bad; but a better poster :$ 

still love you enigma  

3/10 for KoK's sig seeing as it is low quality and uninteresting tbf :/


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

can this be a general discussion thread now also? ~_~ seeing as AYT and TTT are...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10. Wtf @ hawt es's scoring. Do you not GET the thread?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

shut up lost/10


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

understand the thread plz.

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

numbers/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

something/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1000000/10


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Queen Enigma said:


> 10/10
> 
> Who said you'd spoken to her before that? I didn't, I know you hadn't, although you did after you put that in your sig.
> 
> ...


idk why you're making a big deal about this. I don't care what people put in their sigs. You put a MSN quote in your sig, I found it funny/sad, and commented it in the rate sig/avatar thread. Makes sense, right? Thanks for calling me really cool though (Y).

10/10 for SWAGG, even though I didn't look at his sig.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

1:side:/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

No problem Seb, hopefully my next sig meets your esteemed approval. :happy:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It certainly meets mine  

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 :hmm:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

100000000000/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

T3N/T3N


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Luv the new title of this thread :side:

7/10 for the avy/sig

100/10 for the man


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Jeff Hardy!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10

Gee buy membership damn you!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10 for Mickie
10/10 for my epic gif :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Hannah's sig! LOL that's hilarious! I will get a membership soon, I promise.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

INCOMPLETE


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 I've never seen Scrubs. :$


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10 B/C IT'S SCRUBS AND CERTS. NAME ME A BETTER COMBO PLZ.


Edit: 10/10 b/c I'm a straight guy.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Damn Jason get on that! 

10/10 for Lostfan, but I'd give it 11/10 if it said 'Yessss' under the gif


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

TEN/TEN

I miss Scrubs already.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

9/10

Hardcore Rebels like me don't follow rules of the thread


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Seeing your name twice in the same area is a definite ten.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

**** 3/4


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

>:0)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

8/20 (not a typo)

Reason: Forcing Christianity on others


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

For my own avy because Jeff The Messiah deserves to have 10's. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

1(.)/1(.)

_________
WWWWW



^Ten Monster 

<3 you too, Medo


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 

Because I made it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10 

You make everything on Tiny Pic! :lmao 

You really are the GIF God.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10

Tiny Pic, Imageshack, Photobucket... doesn't matter.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Benmanrocky's sig. Make a sig of them doing their sexy pose next time!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Should be 0/10 because of your lack of Gold Bar.

Alas it must be 10/10 though, who am I to disagree with the thread title.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9/10...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8.5/10 - The saddest day in women's wrestling history.:no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Even Worse than Maria pinning her? 

9/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10000/10

Great Banner


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

Likewise.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10000/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10

I've never seen Scrubs, but nice job on the avatar and sig.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

10/10. Love that avatar.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

Full of Hart right there.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for PurpleMan and 10/10 for Swagg. My favourite wrestler of all time and my favourite diva of all time, wooooo!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Still don't see a gold bar.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10

i'm pretty funny


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

lack of 10's disgust's me.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ITT people who do it wrong, by not giving 10/10.

Also 10/10.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

10/10 imo


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

It was a hard decision.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Stratus.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 since its Jericho


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10 for the greatest diva... EVER!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10 BACKSLASH 10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Melina


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Gorgeous... who, may I ask, is that lovely lady? 9.5/10


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

CERB3RUS said:


> 10/10 for the greatest diva... EVER!


You've admitted that Lita is the greatest diva ever, you're so full of it!

Thanks Stratus! I need to get a lifetime membership so I can put Jericho in my sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Gorgeous... who, may I ask, is that lovely lady? 9.5/10


Julianne Hough. Shes a Country Singer and also competes on Dancing With The Stars 

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Megan Fox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Candice > Melina


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea Ok!

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Love me some Melina.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10 for Maria


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Mickie and Trish Stratus! Those two shared some interesting moments together. I miss Crazy Mickie!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Even though you misunderstood the point of the thread. :no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10

No sig no 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

100/10 :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10

omg cool thread.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: 100/100*

100/100

lets spice this thread up


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

101/101


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Broke the rules.

Reported.

100/100


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10000/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 ~ I cant believe Jillian botched that so badly


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't believe it's not butter.

17/17


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

101/101


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

10/10

Very good quality


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice melina banner, were did you get the idea from.

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10000/10 :agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

>:0)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*10/10!*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10000/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

10/10.

<3 this thread.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10 :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

1/10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

7/10. Mickie getting sprayed Booooo


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

0/10. 

Fuck Alex.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10

Still better than Punk being in your sig


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*cough* That's Sir Alex :side:

10/10 for Jacob


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

0/10.

Horrible usertitle and gif 

Only your avatar looks good. 

For shame!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

0/10

Yeah, thats right :argh:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin! Great job Sticksy!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Nick, that hurt.

Gee, what the hell? You don't have a sig lol

10/10 anyways


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL I was rating Nick's sig! I'll get one soon enough!

10/10 though!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

6/10, tbfh.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm thinking 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 for the banner

0/10 for the gif


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:hmm: 10/10 

Had to think about it, because Candice Michelle is pretty fucking disgusting. :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Ten/Ten.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

For the airtime. :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

For Jesus Hardy and Maria.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10

Ban for thosee not giving 10/10, like following the fucking thread title ;D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10 :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Although I'm a little bemused by your usertitle, when did Candice Michelle & Kelly Kelly learn to wrestle? I think I must have missed it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Ashley aswell? oh dear lord. Poor Jeff in your banner is all I can say.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

Bow before Jesus Hardy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10 I suppose.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Klodrik. I miss Lita!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10 for Jericho


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10

Scrubs = Epic


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Lack of Jeff.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Atleast it's not Kelly.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly >>>> Mickie 24/7 365 

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Stratus™ said:


> *9.5*/10


Whoa, what the fuck is that? 


Ten/Ten for Orton getting ass rammed.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10

Kim is the sex.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

5/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Jericho & Cena = :happy:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

10/10 for Chris Jericho, the SEXY BEAST!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Get a gold bar Gee, stop failing.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

What he said ^

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

Maryse, YAY!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IDRC/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

7/10. Not keen on the woman in the banner.


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10. miley ftw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00 for Punk
10/10 for Morrison


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

TNA's new Gail Kim, blah. 

10/10 anyways ;D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:no:.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

- 1.02/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

9/10 :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

tbf.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 for Maria


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

10/10 always for you Hannah :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks ;D

Too bad i can't say the same 9/10  

Kidding 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

Mickie, >:0P


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

5/10 cause i got spoilt


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't mean to spoil your spoiler but... ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :lmao


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10

Mickie > Taylor


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

fancy sig that is


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> 10/10
> 
> Mickie > Taylor


Good One :lmao 

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10

Although I'm not entirely sure who the short stumpy women is. :argh:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

-10 x -1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Those Kids are Cool.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.999/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10 - There's no way I'm supporting that gif.:side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It's The Truth though 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

No it's not.

10/10 - Melina gif.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Much better.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Kelly > Mickie


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10 

tough one


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

0/10

im talking downtown


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

0/10

YOU FEEL ME, BRO?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

10/10

i always feel


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10 10/10 10/10 10/10 10/10 10/10 10/10

*Overall*

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Kelly > Mickie


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

9.5/10.

Minor botch with the text at the bottom really brings this down...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

ZOMG VELVET

8,000,000/10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ZOMG BLOODY HBK

8,000,000/10

8*D


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice colors etc.

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

100/10


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:hmm: 10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Who is that in your sig?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Stratus™ said:


> Who is that in your sig?


Catalina Cruz

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

100/10 Clever


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.75/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

1000000000000/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 

Kelly >> Mickie


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10000/10!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10. Damn


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

It'll be a 10/10 if you put the proper credit for the GIF I made you


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn I forgot.

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10 (PS- GIF request on it's way)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Those are some fine GIFs  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The person that made them is pretty awesome I must say.

10/10


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10 just b/c.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

like totally 10/10 and shit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 WIFEY :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 The Fuck!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.99995/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :agree:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

100000000000000000000000000000000.00000000000/100


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Not much on your but since you love mine so much... 10/10!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't care for Kelly the least bit, but that business outfit shoot looks amazing 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for my Wifey Beyonce :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> 10/10 for my Wifey Beyonce :side:


The Fuck!


10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10 for lol factor.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.9999999/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

9/10.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

0/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 WIFEY


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10000000000000/10!!!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Someone likes Lita 

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

100/10

Keeley OWNS!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

100/10 for the sexest woman in the world


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

100/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

100000000/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ewww


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10 for MICKIE


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Hannah sure knows how to make a banner 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

That's pretty cool; 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

100/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10

I love Melinas hair and her heels there


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats Awesome

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks 

10/10 - she owned in transformers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yer she did and I can't wait to see the next one.

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10. That is a great sig. :lmao


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00 BOOOO!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

10/10!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

10/10

New sig for me now.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

8/10 

Killings sucks, now that's the truth( and it's also whats up :side


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Colons FTW


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

10/10

I wanted the gif just because of Jericho's reaction tbh. I don't even like R-Truth.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

0/10 :argh:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelly and Trish, IN THE SAME SIG? [/fpalm]

10/10 anyways b/c you're nice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 only because Kelly looks Hot in that pic 

Trish and Kelly do have 1 thing in common though...They're Better than Mickie :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao YOU SIT ON A THROWN OF LIES.

0.0000001/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

1/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Booooooo 5/10

5 for Trish :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Ben you traitor!

10/10 for Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00 for CM Boring :side:
10/10 for Christy

-EDIT-

1/10


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

bro i'll give it 10/10 in following the rules of the thread, but that's a pretty awful thing to say. wars have been started over less.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

0/10 Trish >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Kelly.


Edit 10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> Ben you traitor!


Hey I like Trish  Kelly lets that down, I mean are her eyes open? are they closed? I have no frickin idea :side:

10/10 for Keeley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Christy


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

10/10 for Punk ;D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 for the avatar.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a fan of the sig?  I might go back to my Mickie one ;D

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nope. 

You could just add the Mickie sig to the rotation though.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You could use a sig of Kelly (But not one thats Anti-Kelly) 

1/10 

-EDIT-

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> Nope.
> 
> You could just add the Mickie sig to the rotation though.


I'll do that now ;D

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Did you just give 10/10 to Kelly again :side:

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 even though we agree that Kelly >> Mickie


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll be nice and give a 6/10 as I can tell that her eyes are actually open.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10 FOR CM PUNK.!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk Sucks :side:

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

He's awesome ;D

10/10 for Maryse..not Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10000000/10

Just sayin!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

You Say only Greatness will appear? Wheres Candice and Kelly?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> 10/10
> 
> You Say only *Greatness* will appear? Wheres Candice and Kelly?


See that word that's in bold. That automatically eliminates them,

1000000/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

MELINA~~!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

100000000/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

-10 for Gail


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Whatever man.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You know im playin 

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Disgusting. 

You get a 10/10 for the lulz provided with the text below your sig


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10, too bad my stream crapped out during that.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

10/10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10 Kelly's pretty hot in that gif.

Edit-still a cool sig 10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll give it a 10 based on design. Not a fan of the subject matter but it perfectly fits what it is.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10 regardless of the implication that Jeff Hardy sucks :argh:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

0/10 because of the Jeff avy *waits for the backlash :argh*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10

:lmao @ Jeff



Edit- 8/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

0/10 for nick because im bitter.

10/10 for Medo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

8/10, i can kinda get past the Jeff hate for you... just :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 just because Kelly is in your sig 

00/00 for the stuff under the gif,We Both know thats not true


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Mariska :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

Jeff will be World Champion again (if he stays in the WWE).


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10 He will, for the (short) foreseeable future


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with your sig statement, so I give you a 9/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

6.5/10.

All the links and text in your sig threw me off. Also a lot of the time HQ pics are actually ugly. Avatar is pretty random too.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

London Calling is amazing, and well your sig needs nothing said about it, 10/10 for POSTAGE.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Postage said:


> 6.5/10.
> 
> All the links and text in your sig threw me off. Also a lot of the time HQ pics are actually ugly. Avatar is pretty random too.


Random...? Pot, meet kettle   9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

9.876543210/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF said:


> 9.876543210/10


Damn so close to 10

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.99949594759379857392837592/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10 for *Champion Made Punk*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

100000000/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The awesome punch line? Or just Jeff being there in general? :argh:

10/10.

*Edit; *What the hell? How did my post end up here? I posted AFTER Pyro.

Edit; These servers hate me. Either way technically you gave Jeff Hardy 100/10 :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

100/10 for obvious reasons.

EDIT ~ Nice servers.

Nah, 100/10 because Jeff lost the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> The awesome punch line? Or just Jeff being there in general? :argh:
> 
> 10/10.
> 
> *Edit; *What the hell? How did my post end up here? I posted AFTER Pyro.


That's been going on a lot lately.

10000000000000/10 for my Conan sig. One of the most entertaining people to ever walk the planet.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10

We don't get that show here, but i saw it on YT and it was greatness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10

Geez, I'm glad I don't live in England.

I've been watching Late Night With Conan O'Brien for years and now The Tonight Show and I'm convinced Conan is the most charismatic man to ever walk the planet. Youtube is a lifesaver for these types of things, they have a lot of stuff. Unfortunately, still not nearly enough.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10.

I hate it here but i'm too young to move. 

Yeah, i've not seen much, i generally looked him up because i heard he was pretty good, but from what i did see, the guy was epic. And i agree, youtube is a life saver, most of the time. I think it was the Bill Gates one i watched the other day, hilarious stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10

Yeah, he's epic. Look up everything you can. 






:lmao


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ the video.

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Daffney FTW!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10. Good to see no Candice/Kelly/Ashley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

They're all better than Punk 

10/10..for Frye


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10 For Miss Love


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## scukobyte (Jun 11, 2009)

4/10 I think...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

0/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice GIF  10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9.99991/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

100000/10 Beyonce


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 even though Punk sucks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

9.1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 i guess


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 for Candice

Batista Sucks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 I luv that banner.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

I think Melina was waiting for me to pick her up :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I think you're wrong.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

0/10 for Status ;D

10/10 for Fabolous


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 since you took Punk out of your sig


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10 JUST because Mickie is still in there


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

0/10.

Only Hardy i remotely like is Dan Hardy (he's an mma fighter just to let you know :argh


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

0/10 even though i made that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Maryse > Mickie btw


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10 for the former champion :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00 for the Current Horrible World Champion in your avy


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

10/10 for another generic theme by Xtreme Status.

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

9/10



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Maryse > Mickie btw


:gun::gun:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Saved By The Bell


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Katie Lea :happy:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Not even going to ask 8/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Like you have room to talk about the guy who doesn't know the meaning of single-numbered decibel  8/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That may be the ugliest piece of shit theme I've ever seen.

0/10

What the fuck...














8*D

*Edit:* Fuck. That was supposed to be for Hannah. 8*D

10/10 nonetheless.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10. Melina = win.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Amy Lee > the rest in your GIF  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Correction, Jimmy Jacobs is the best thing going today 

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

If he was the best, then he would have gold. Not be chewing hair and licking blood 

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The best always get over looked ;D

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

3/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Better than Kelly i guess 10/10 ;D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> Better than Kelly i guess 10/10 ;D


Kelly is still better than Mickie 


10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

lol okay :argh:

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

lol at Stratus.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Mariska :yum:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Easy, tiger... she's all mine  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

But she's awating my lips...  10/10

-EDIT-

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10000000/10

Great Banner


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Who's that in your sig?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Wilde

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10 for Ashley


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for #2 on the Maxim Hot 100


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 who was #1 Stratus?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Wilde 

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - There's no way she's hotter than Megan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually kinda think she is :$

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ditto  9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Christy is :yum: 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariska :yum:

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

2/10 

If it was Ashley before her hair cut then I would of given way higher.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

4/10 ~ I have no idea who that is in your sig and Punk just sucks


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> 4/10 ~ I have no idea who that is in your sig and Punk just sucks


You don't know who A Double is :sad:

1/10 I'm not a fan of Ashley


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

500000000


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

It's Trashley, not Ashley, you spelt her name wrong :side:

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh snap!

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> It's Trashley, not Ashley, you spelt her name wrong :side:
> 
> 10/10


Say what you want, Ashley will forever be better than Mickie 

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Better than Mickie? Unless you're talking about hooking up with 45 year old men in hotel rooms for 25k, Trashley is not better than Mickie ;D

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well i meant as far as in In-Ring work, She did pin Mickie once 

10/10.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

And Mickie pinned and also beat the crap out of Ashley once, rightly so too 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

But Ashley won more decisively(sp?) 

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

It was actually 1-1 if you're doing singles matches, and decisively, i think 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Mickie should be thankful though, She learned everything she knows from Trish and Ashley


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> 10/10
> 
> Mickie should be thankful though, She learned everything she knows from Trish and Ashley


:lmao

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

10/10. got to love mickie


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10. Got to love T SWEEZY.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10000000000/10 for Mickie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Maria :yum:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for That Trish Wannabe :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Na, Trish wishes she could be that amazing.

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

**** 1/2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

1000000/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*****


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Although, Shes way hotter in person/in my bed :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Finally a banner that I'm diggin.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

>:0)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Maryse :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

**** 3/4


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10000000/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.

Daffney looks really hot tonight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn straight. 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

1000000/10 I love Vida


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 One of the best sigs and avy's around.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fishsticks/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 since u were brave enough to use pink.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 CM Punk and HHH, great combination.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 always got a nice gif


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hannah wtf is going on with your sig :lmao

10/10 for Maria


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Melina owns


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 CM Punk is the man. Hopefully he keeps the title for awhile.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Aye Carumba

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Sorry man.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 ~ Now Melina doenst have someone to carry her anymore


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

Poor Candice.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Maryse one of my favorite divas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Jeff Hardy being in your Sig


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yea he's in my sig alright :lmao 

10/10 Mickie being in your gif


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It's ok, he'll be owning Punk in 9 Days 

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You mean he has gotten owned by Punk within the last 9 days 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah he's just trying to make Punk look good, Which is near impossible 

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 for the chick I have no idea who she is but looks great.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> 10/10 for the chick I have no idea who she is


Thats Charlie Laine, an adult film star 

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Thats Charlie Laine, an adult film star


 10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Should have known 

10/10 for the pornstar


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10

Not huge on Maria but I like the rest of the girls in that avy sig.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

PUNK 10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

Same reason


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

***** imo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JBWinner said:


> ***** imo


:cool2:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The text in your sig makes me laugh.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its the truth 

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 

Nah Megan owns that chick imo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maria:yum:

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Pac ftw.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

yup  10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for 2Pac


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.

Have you seen Olivia's Playboy shoot Swagg?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yep!

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sucks it was non-nude but it was still hot though 

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 i guess


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 cause I guess so too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Candice > Punk


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Who's still with WWE and with a belt around their waist? Sorry I had to go there 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

lol 10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 4 BP


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 never get tired of seeing that avy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

C.O.B

10/10


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ten/Ten


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Olivia


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Morrison

00/00 for Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Nice Banner I Must say


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Daffney one of the best things going in TNA right now no doubt.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Morrison


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 That's a pretty nice banner I must say


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Daffney


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

to not give a 10/10 would be like suicide


10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

100000/10 Best women you've ever had in your sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

1000000000/10 for having the Greatest Diva of all time in your gif


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk may have long hair but don't think he can pass for a diva  Thanks though 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

He did think about cashing in his contract on Maryse once :side:

10/10 for Candice and Morrison


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Great Banner Swagg


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol that shit was hilarious you have to admit (the Punk/Maryse thing) 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 love the banner, avy and the gif. Good stuff.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10 for the Punk/Morrison combo sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - BEER............MONEY!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :happy:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Candice actually looks very good in that pic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She always looks good 

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

9/10. She does indeed look good :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Better than Mickie :happy:

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw Transformers 2 last night... I can't give you a 10/10 since I want _*149*_ minutes of my life back 8.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

I havent even seen the first Transformers let alone the 2nd one


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> 10/10
> 
> I havent even seen the first Transformers let alone the 2nd one


Like I said, 149 minutes. 2-and-a-half hours. And if anyone questions my judgment over movies keep this in mind: I watch movies in advance in the same room as Roger Ebert. Transformers 2 is utter dog shizer

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10



Damn Servers :no:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

7/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Now I notice u got more than one Velvet bending over gif you get two 10/10's


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Indeed the Yummiest Ass in TNA


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 

Nice.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks... As is Maria 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Not Vida fan but good banner 10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Not Vida fan!! Are you kiding me ?? 














10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm a Vida fan. 10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Medo said:


> Not Vida fan!! Are you kiding me ??


Not kidding at all. I do like girls with a little meat on her bones, but Vida's is a bit too much for my taste. Too each their own, though  10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice gif.

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Davey FUCKING Richards 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Benjo™ said:


> Davey FUCKING Richards 10/10


You got that right.

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

8.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Kelly dressed as Punk= win


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Morrison (and Orton getting Owned)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 WIFEY 







DAMN SERVERS! 

That was meant for Swagg's Beyonce Sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

10/10 because of Angel.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 

Great Banner.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

8/10. I like Michelle :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Kelly > Mickie :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

100000/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Melissa. N/A for Gail


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 because I like Mccool.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 pretty sweet Gail gif.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Mccool


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 since Orton is getting owned in that gif


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10

I can see myself. 

*edit*

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I seem out of place without a woman in my sig . Hopefully you guys can enjoy looking at Drew Doughty instead.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10

It would be better if it was someone from The Leafs


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

1/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

0/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I dont know you but you like MJ so ill give you 10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Morrison


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

>:0)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for that Jobber Gail


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

lol!

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Alicia, Maria, Melina, Eve, Layla and Michelle being in that gif


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Undertaker's stroke--in more ways than one--at work  10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Can't wait for Maryse to own Gail on Raw every week


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 
Candice > Mickie


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.

Who's Candice ?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10

Anything with Mickie always wins.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Suicide is getting owned in that gif therefore 10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10 


Brenda Song > Ashley lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's Brenda Song? 

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

She's a Hot asian chick whose in the same show as Ashley suite life of zack and cody.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah  No one can match the Hotness of Ashley Tisdale. She will be #1 on the Maxim Hot 100 Next Year 

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10

Vanessa Hudgens is hot too.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

100/10 :yum:


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

over 9000/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Melina & Gail Kim 10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 ~ RIP MJ


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Not all that big on Ashley but nice sig tho.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 ~ Morrison


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That HBK sig owns 10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

John Morrison 10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

100/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 (RIP)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Banner, despite being simple and first-glance plain, is quite remarkable in its ordinary nature 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

10/10

New sig.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10. :lmao.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

0/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 for Maryse


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10 only time i've ever marked for Henry.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Kick ass Katie banner Swagg

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 ~ Damn great work here Swagg :happy:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Katie Lea  10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Very nice rotation in sigs and gif's.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

a lot/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 for the sig


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Sorry not a Kennedy fan 1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10. Orton > all.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10 ~ This man speaks the truth :agree::happy:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

6/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

I know i know you luv him so much..... don't you Jason ? 

100/10 ~ I luv the Mickie avy man :happy:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10. JoMo. <3


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

100/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10. Mickie + Maryse = win.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

A very generous 8/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.

Who is that in your sig?


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Catalina Cruz :yum:

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9.5/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Kim K :yum: 10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10 

Mickie > Maryse *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Great Sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Katie Lea is awesome 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Love the banner homie.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah me too took a week for someone to answer the request but was well worth the wait, lol

10/10 Melina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Gotta love Maryse.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 great banner.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Maryse :happy:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Maryse  , even tho at the end of that gif she looks like she's about to pass out, lol 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Lakers & Yankees--eck!  7/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its not on a Gail Gif so 10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Its not on a Gail Gif so 10/10


Yea!

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10 Mickie :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10. Mickie ftw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Maryse & Jeff Hardy ftw


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - AWESOME.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Maryse > Mickie :$


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

...erm see thread title, but what the fuck is that in your sig? is that even female?

joking :side: 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

:yum: 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

8.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 I agree with your sig.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I think in due time I will become a mark for Alissa  10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

7/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Hayden


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

10/10. :hmm:



Xtreme Stratus said:


> 8/10.


I get an 8/10 for what? Because I don't have some stupid diva in my sig like everyone else? I worked very hard making my sig and it's 100 times better then then any other repetitive sig in this whole thread. 

Giving me an 8 is an insult to people with real creative abilities and promotes generic diva banners.

I am outraged.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Pretty damn good. Bowser makes it awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Postage said:


> 10/10. :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry 

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

5/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Andrew~Walker (Jul 22, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

ten/ten


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10 :side:

 

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 for the avatar, banner, and a couple of the gifs in rotation.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> 10/10 for the avatar, banner, and a couple of the gifs in rotation.


Im guessing the ones of Maryse hurting Mickie arent part of that? 

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :happy:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

10/10 for the Raisha-esque eye-paint for the Flashmeistress.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

5/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, great GIF  10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.75/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ten Out Of Ten


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

1000000000/10 WIFEY :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10 'n' stuff


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10 

*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Since theres no Orton


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10 *


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Maryse > Mickie


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I like butts  10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 tbh


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Edit: Stupid ass servers I tell you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10

Captions plz. :$


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I actually thought about doing that, I prob will, lol. 

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Anderson Fucking Silva! (I will however be supporting Forrest Griffin at 101 :side

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW a young Cookie Monster Punk 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Punk in that pic

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## eliran669 (Nov 27, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

00/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

5/10.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

10/10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

100000000/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

5/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

10/10. Bilson & stuff..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10 

*


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00 for Orton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10 ~ Since She's not Candice *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Since its not BOREton


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10 *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10

-5 for those lowly White Sox


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

At least it's not the Cubs :agree:  9/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 - Cavillari

00/00 ~ Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 

I didnt realize we had the same gif


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.

>:0)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*6/10.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

-10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

00/00


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

00/00


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

:happy:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*9/10.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10. Hayley's awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*avy - 10/10

sig - 6/10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10:side: 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10 - Gif
Avy - Hmmm...As CM Punk likes to say...Zero!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10

You need a Yankees avy


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> You need a Yankees avy


Sorry, can't hear you over the crowd going nuts for that 14-4 win on Saturday  9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Ole! 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

tenoutoften


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

3/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 Maryse


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

11/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM "FUCKING" PUNK 

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for the 2nd Greatest of All Time (Behind Cena of course )


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*00/00 ~ Ashlee Simpson sucks *


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10 sig and avy own for obvious reasons.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10 for the best thing going in WWE right now.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Damn right 10/10 your gif is just as good as mine


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 as always for the Wifey :happy:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

American Wolves! Maryse! 10/10!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Since Jeff is in the gif


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Your using a gif I made.

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10. Can never get tired of looking at Beyonce


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff getting slaughtered pricless!

10/10 - Go around bitch!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - I guess.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 ~ You cant deny her greatness


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I actually can.

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Maryse :happy:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao @ the gif 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be generous and give you an 8/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

7/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

10/10. Jeff ftw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 for MCMG.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10

*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Amy Lee FTW!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

0/10.

I'm mean like that. ^_^

4 reaI, I say the same score.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10 

*


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10
HBK FTW!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

2.750000/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1.0/10


----------



## Deniz (May 1, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

00/00


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10 (PS- Will be getting to your GIFs today sometime)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Awesome. I totally forgot :$


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

:yum: GIF in sig 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Ashley > Leighton


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Mariska > all  10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10 :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10

Ashlee Simpson >>> Mandy Moore any day of the week


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> Ashlee Simpson >>> Mandy Moore any day of the week


:lmao:lmao

Thank you for cheering me up

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You find the Truth Humourous? 

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10 Just because im a Styles mark.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10 Check your PMs, buddy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

:faint: OMG! Thanks


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

8/10. 
Not sure who she is, but you get 8 becuase she is quite hot


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 just because i like her music. Im too old to comment on her looks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Great gifs man.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks.

10/10 I love the ass slapping going on in your gif


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10 Great music, and she is HOT!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

5/10 Tbh Miley Cyrus is a whore


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

0/10, dont like TNA or AJ Styles and you called Miley a whore.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk getting owned = Automatic 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7/10.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

8/10.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

5/10. Not a fan of Styles or TNA but i'll give you 5 anyway


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10
Tisdales a Babe.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7/10.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Great GIFs 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, Whoever made them is just awesome 

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

I know. A great guy that you should pay all our credits to :lol   10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Still cant believe Alicia got a pin on Mickie.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10:side:


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Love her outfit... but problem with her eyes  9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

0/10 No Banner 

You'll have one soon


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Cant go wrong with Maryse


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Just because you always have good sigs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10 Austin FTW.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9.35/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Bitch looks fucking crazy. 9/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## clarke28 (Aug 30, 2009)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Since you're new, I'll cut you some slack. Since I was taught in journalism that white space is a _good_ thing, your sig gets 8/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9.3/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10....that sig is just....amazing :lmao


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

00/10


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

0/10.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

8.5/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Very nice homie.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Cleavage/10. :agree:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 ~ WIFEY


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Donk/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Liar/10. Haha.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

9.75/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10 as per usual.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 ~ Sig
00/00 ~ Avy


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

9/10 :side:

Damnit put Candice or Ashley in your sig so I can give you lower :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

How could you give a low score to 2 of the greatest divas ever? 

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## AFH (Apr 22, 2009)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9/10...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*8/10.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10

*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*9/10


*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

9/10.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Let's go with 10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

5/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Fox + Danielson = 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pinder + Punk = 10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fox + No Punk = 10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Danielson? Yes! Fox? No!  9/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

7/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## GothicMuse (Jul 18, 2009)

7/10. . .10/10 for the avatar---just cause I'm KINDA shocked LOL!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 

Carlito owns.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Trish


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

10/10, your avatar is awesome


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 just for having Punk tap out in your avy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10

*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

10/10 for Bryan Danielsons haircut above me. :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

8/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9.5/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - AJ fucking Styles. Finally!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 Mariska :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1/10.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.25/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10 For having Detective Olivia Benson in your avy


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, you get a 10/10 now


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10

Candice >>>> Melina


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

5/10.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

3/10...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

10/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*10/10*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8/10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

9/10.


----------

